# The sexiest Disney girl of them all



## FearTear (Oct 6, 2010)

I know this is quite a mean thread but...

in your opinion, which of these is the sexiest Disney girl of them all?

Personally, I choose Esmaralda


----------



## Juice (Oct 6, 2010)

Harry Potter.


----------



## Momoka (Oct 6, 2010)

I choose you, Pikachu!


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2010)

I thought this would be about Selena Gomez


----------



## Zhariel (Oct 6, 2010)

Any choice that isn't a real girl who can be seen on the Disney Channel is creepy. I mean, even naming those girls would be a little, but still.


----------



## Momoka (Oct 6, 2010)

Like Hanna Montana?


----------



## Raizen (Oct 6, 2010)

Momoka said:


> Like Hanna Montana?



Eww


----------



## Momoka (Oct 6, 2010)

Wait, you also forgot the Naruto girls too!!!


----------



## Charizard (Oct 6, 2010)

Lilo.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 6, 2010)

Jessica Rabbit.

Wait....is she a Disney girl? Anyway, she's hot.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Oct 6, 2010)

jasmine is a hot piece of ass


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Oct 6, 2010)

Megara 

Snow White too


----------



## rice (Oct 6, 2010)

Mulan.

go the asian girls


----------



## Gecka (Oct 6, 2010)

what is this, the bath house?


----------



## Selty Sturluson (Oct 6, 2010)

Sonny with a chance


----------



## Level7N00b (Oct 6, 2010)

Jasmine, easily.


----------



## The Big G (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd gladly show Jasmine a Whole New World


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 6, 2010)

Princess Jasmine, of course. She's got arabian hotness going for her despite not being very arabian.


----------



## Detective (Oct 6, 2010)

Jasmine takes this. No contest.


----------



## -Dargor- (Oct 6, 2010)

Jasmine and Pocahontas make the rest of the list look like crap.


----------



## Charizard (Oct 6, 2010)

The Big G said:


> I'd gladly show Jasmine a Whole New World



and then after that you'd show her your penis amirite?


----------



## Narcissus (Oct 6, 2010)

Uh, aren't Alice and Eilonwy underage? 

Jasmine is the best looking.


----------



## Nightblade (Oct 6, 2010)

Esmeralda pek


----------



## The Big G (Oct 7, 2010)

Charizard said:


> and then after that you'd show her your penis amirite?



you know it


----------



## Sann (Dec 28, 2010)

Chalice said:


> Esmeralda pek



Same here I love here eyes^^ Besides she dances like a goddess


----------



## psycheofthewoods (Dec 28, 2010)

I thought this was gonna be a thread about the Disney actresses.
I choose Megara


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 28, 2010)

Mrs. Teapot from Beauty and the Beast.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 28, 2010)

Esmerelda... but then I saw Tangled, and a challenger appeared!

Second place is close between Ariel and Jasmine.


----------



## S (Dec 28, 2010)

I think Ariel is the hottest animated Disney girl.

This time for real


----------



## Neogenesis (Dec 28, 2010)

Sexy = Pocahontas or Esmeralda.
Prettiest = Ariel.


----------



## Trick2 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mulan...nothing is sexier than wiping out the majority of the Hun invaders in fell swoop.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 29, 2010)

Selty Sturluson said:


> Sonny with a chance



Kirk Douglas style bum chin.


----------



## JellyButter (Dec 29, 2010)

Tinkerbell owns all !


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

I agree. I always had a thing for Jasmine.


----------



## The Boss (Dec 29, 2010)

Jasmine... the only character who seduce the villain.


----------



## Judecious (Dec 29, 2010)

Jasmine           .


----------



## Netorie (Dec 29, 2010)

Jasmine and Pocahontas


----------



## Vice (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, and I can't remember her name, but the one from Hercules.


----------



## blue♥ (Dec 29, 2010)

Jasmine, hands down.

Kida is a close second for me.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 29, 2010)

Where is Simba's girlfriend ?


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 30, 2010)

I say Aurora


----------



## Al-Yasa (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## JellyButter (Dec 31, 2010)

^ pek
I like.


----------



## Achilles (Jan 1, 2011)

Eve from Wall-E 



Esmeralda and Giselle.


----------



## Bioness (Jan 2, 2011)

Belle, I mean come on she had the hots for a Beast, just imagine what kind of freak she is


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jan 2, 2011)

Jasmine  for Sure


----------



## Desert Butterfly (Jan 2, 2011)

Snow White, Jasmine and Esmeralda pek


----------



## Chee (Jan 2, 2011)

Esmeralda, Tiana, Jane, and Pocahontas.


----------



## The Potential (Jan 2, 2011)

Jasmine, Esmeralda, Tiana.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dattebayo-chan (Jan 3, 2011)

Esmeralda gets my vote.


----------



## Kαrin (Jan 3, 2011)

Esmeralda wins this.


----------



## Miku ♥ (Jan 3, 2011)

Esmeralda and Pocahontas


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Jan 3, 2011)

Princess Jasmine...end of discussion. Honorable mention goes to Ariel, and Tiana from "Princess in da frog".


----------



## Rukia (Jan 3, 2011)

Keira Knightley.  Pirates of the Caribbean.


----------

